# Sex and the Survivalist.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

*Probably offensive as hell,but you need to think about this stuff NOW!*

Ok,there you sit in your shelter,the SHTF and society went poof,your wife/GF/significant other is looking real good after a couple of weeks and that bothersome buzz just won't go away and you can't spare the water for a cold shower......well,they're willing and.....a few weeks later she's pregneant and theres not a doctor or functional hospital for days!if you can't deliver that baby or there's a complication,your partner will probably die!good job Rambo,you just killed your best friend!or at the very least you brought a kid into the world who has loads of needs you can't deliver on.WHOOPS!

Now then,if this little bedtime story from hell has you wondering.....

(1)Stock condoms,birth control pills,and a little saltpeter in your cornflakes never hurt anybody!

(2)Alternative sexual practices,sure it hurts,but nothing like that baby you'll have!

(3)Masturbate,mutually masturbate,practice oral sex,anything but get preagneant in a world gone to hell!

*But my faith says all that stuff is WRONG!*

Well now,what do you think god will forgive sooner,being a bit kinky or bringing a baby into the world to starve to death,that or an un assisted birth killing her because YOU couldn't control your sinner's urges?

Now I admit all this was done a bit tongue in cheek*no pun intended*but you have to think about this stuff,ESPECIALLY in this world!


----------



## pills (Feb 16, 2009)

Kids have been birthed in worse conditions than what we could possible experience and they made it.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I always have a very large supply of condoms on hand. Enough to last several months.


----------



## Skybells (May 12, 2009)

I have to agree...Babies have been born in worse situation for 1,000's of years....and some how they make it....We are just in a day and age that we are all very spoiled with things, and services that we would all scratch our heads to try and figure it out..... Best to read up on a whole lot of subjects and become educated......

I think there's a book called " where's there is no doctor" I hear it's a great book to have around.

Amazon.com: Where There Is No Doctor: A Village Health Care Handbook: Jane Maxwell, Carol Thuman, David Werner, Carol Thuman, Jane Maxwell: Books

There's one for "where there is no dentist" also


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

pills said:


> Kids have been birthed in worse conditions than what we could possible experience and they made it.


and the mortality rate was (& is) pretty darn high...

50 miles from the nearest medical professional with adequate supplies/facilities, you have no functioning transportation & your pregnant significant other has total placenta pravia... that's a death sentence without treatment

The most common direct causes of maternal death are severe bleeding (25%), infection (15%), unsafe abortion (13%), eclampsia (pregnancyinduced hypertension, often accompanied by seizures, 12%), and obstructed labor (8%).

Table 1. Maternal conditions most frequently reported in studies included in the WHO/HRP systematic review.

Morbidity & # of studies (%)

Hypertensive disorders of pregnancy 885 (14.9) 
Stillbirth 828 (13.9) 
Preterm delivery 489 (8.2) 
Induced abortion 400 (6.7) 
Haemorrhage (antepartum, intrapartum, postpartum, unspecified) 365 (6.2) 
Anaemia 267 (4.5) 
Placenta anomalies (pravia, abruptio, etc.) 245 (4.1) 
Spontaneous abortion 235 (4.0) 
Gestational diabetes 224 (3.8) 
Ectopic pregnancy 146 (2.5) 
Premature rupture of membranes 140 (2.4) 
Perineal laceration 139 (2.3) 
Uterine rupture 116 (2.0) 
Obstructed labour 102 (1.7) 
Depression (postpartum, during pregnancy) 96 (1.6) 
Puerperal infection 86 (1.5) 
Violence during pregnancy 77 (1.3) 
Urinary tract infection 66 (1.1) 
Malaria 54 (0.9) 
Other conditions 973 (16.4) 
Overall 5933

Table 2. Causes of maternal death in developed countries

Morbidity Percentage

Other direct causes of deaths 21.3 
Hypertensive disorders 16.1 
Embolism 14.9 
Other indirect causes of deaths 14.4 
Haemorrhage 13.4 
Abortion 8.2 
Ectopic pregnancy 4.9 
Unclassified deaths 4.8 
9. Sepsis/infection 2.1 
HIV/AIDS 0.0

Table 3. Causes of maternal death in the 3rd world

Morbidity Percentage

Haemorrhage 33.9 
Other indirect causes of deaths 16.7 
Sepsis 9.7 
Hypertensive disorders 9.1 
HIV/AIDS 6.2 
Unclassified deaths 5.4 
Other direct causes of deaths 4.9 
Obstructed labour 4.1 
Abortion 3.9 
Anaemia 3.7 
Embolism 2.0 
Ectopic pregnancy 0.5


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Condoms make great water buckets.


----------



## pills (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow and just think there are billions of us now. Not saying there wasnt/isnt a risk. Just saying somehow we have made it here...


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

This thought has run throught my mind, but my wife and I are done. We are both older and incapable. It is safe for us to practice all we want.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

More condoms for me.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Call me whatever - but - I would screw them all. In a SHTF situation and the world has gone to hell in a handbasket I would be trying to make as many babies as I possibly could with as many women as I could. Nothing like trying to populate your area with offspring!


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

You'll end up on the post apocalypse version of Jerry Springer. On today's episode: Are you the baby daddy of my three legged six eyed mutant love child?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been fixed for 12 yrs, so we also can practice all we want.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Practice makes perfect.


----------



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

One word: vascectomy


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

My youngest daughter (22) who will be our medical person in a SHTF situation, reminded me the other day that she "didn't want to be birthin' no babies!" And that I need to be stocking up on condoms for her, her 2 sisters and my daughter-in-law!  (kids say the darndest things!)


----------



## mandiex4 (Mar 14, 2009)

LOL, well I agree with all of you! My hubby has been fixed, but you never know when you will need a condom and you can use them for so many things. I also think baby's are going to be born even if they are not planned for. Even know we don't need them, I think I will stock up on a few now, thanks! LOL, not because I am afraid of babies being born, but because I am afraid of all that other stuff out there that I don't want.


----------



## RossA (Oct 9, 2008)

The question is not just can you successfully carry a baby to term and deliver. There is also a moral element to the question.
If we are really in a bad situation, do you want to bring a child into a world where he or she will live in serious deprivation, lacking basic medical treatment, etc. I know that people live like that in other parts of the world, but do you want YOUR baby to live like that?


----------



## QuiltedWorm (Jun 1, 2009)

Skybells said:


> I think there's a book called " where's there is no doctor" I hear it's a great book to have around.
> 
> Amazon.com: Where There Is No Doctor: A Village Health Care Handbook: Jane Maxwell, Carol Thuman, David Werner, Carol Thuman, Jane Maxwell: Books
> 
> There's one for "where there is no dentist" also


And where there is no Mid-Wife, Where there is no Doctor for women.....

I think a big part of this goes along with your faith. For me, God is not going to give me a baby unless it is in His plan and His time. Past that when it does happen, the outcome is in His hands, not mine.

People lose babies in hospitals with excellent medical care. People also have babies who are healthy in less than ideal situations. You can 'what if' it all the time but in the end I think it comes down to what you believe.


----------



## RossA (Oct 9, 2008)

QuiltedWorm said:


> I think a big part of this goes along with your faith. For me, God is not going to give me a baby unless it is in His plan and His time. Past that when it does happen, the outcome is in His hands, not mine.
> 
> People lose babies in hospitals with excellent medical care. People also have babies who are healthy in less than ideal situations. You can 'what if' it all the time but in the end I think it comes down to what you believe.


Quilted, I am a Christian, and there is no doubt that without faith many of us could not go on, including me. However, the Bible never asks us to have blind faith and not to exercise judgment about what things are wise and which are not. Remember, Jesus said "thou shalt not put the Lord to the test."

Having unprotected sex and saying "God won't let me get pregnant unless it's His will" is putting God to the test, at least in my humble opinion. How many unwanted pregnancies occur in this world because people didn't use their heads and just expected that God would protect them in spite of themselves?

Having faith, using good judgment and being prepared can all go hand in hand.

I don't mean to sound like I am criticizing an expression of faith, just putting in my 2 cents (or less) worth.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

RossA said:


> The question is not just can you successfully carry a baby to term and deliver. There is also a moral element to the question.
> If we are really in a bad situation, do you want to bring a child into a world where he or she will live in serious deprivation, lacking basic medical treatment, etc. I know that people live like that in other parts of the world, but do you want YOUR baby to live like that?


"First World" countries have become so "clean" that it is killing us in too many ways. We are not used to death anymore, we are not used to sickness, we are not used to suffering ... and that will become our downfall.

_*The strongest will survive - the weak will fade-away.*_

Do we want our world filled with weak people - those who are not able to take care of themselves or the others around them - or do we want the world filled with people who are very strong - mind, body, spirit? By giving birth in the harshest of circumstances, that alone will weed out the weakest of our species.

Before someone starts bashing me - think about the last 2,000 years of life on this planet. We were strong. We could survive cold, heat, exhaustion, working our fingers to the bone and such. Those people that we as humans look up to are the ones who are strong in many ways. Those people that we as humans look down on are those who are screwed up. In a survival situation - I want only the strong around me - none of the weak.


----------



## RossA (Oct 9, 2008)

NaeKid, there is a lot of truth in what you say about our current state of weakness, BUT...
It doesn't answer the question of whether you want to bring YOUR child into a world where he or she can't be properly cared for. If your child is one of those who die from a simple childhood disease which medicine could cure, but there is no medicine available, are you going to say:
Well, he was weak and didn't deserve to live.
Maybe you want to subject your children to the harshest of conditions where every day is a fight for mere survival, just to weed out the weak ones, but a lot of people don't.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Only the strong survive! Go strong kid go!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

RossA said:


> NaeKid, there is a lot of truth in what you say about our current state of weakness, BUT...
> It doesn't answer the question of whether you want to bring YOUR child into a world where he or she can't be properly cared for. If your child is one of those who die from a simple childhood disease which medicine could cure, but there is no medicine available, are you going to say:
> Well, he was weak and didn't deserve to live.
> Maybe you want to subject your children to the harshest of conditions where every day is a fight for mere survival, just to weed out the weak ones, but a lot of people don't.


Ok - instead of looking at it that way - flip that coin. Am I too weak to survive? Do I have the will to live? Should I continue my pitiful existence on this little blue planet?

I believe that each person has that decision to make for themselves - right from the moment they are born. Will I subject my children to those conditions that might kill them? I might as well - my parents decided to give it a shot. I am still around.


----------



## RossA (Oct 9, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> I believe that each person has that decision to make for themselves - right from the moment they are born. Will I subject my children to those conditions that might kill them? I might as well - my parents decided to give it a shot. I am still around.


That's just the point: Each person DOES NOT have ability to make the decision as to whether they will be forced to live in desperate conditions. Our parents made the decision to have us, based upon what they thought conditions would be like in our lives. We had no choice in the matter. We're stuck here whether we like it or not. 
We do, however, have the ability to choose whether we will bring others into miserable conditions if the SHTF. Those children will not have the right to choose, the choice will be made for them.
Our parents brought us here thinking that our world would be better for us than their world had been to them. If the SHTF, we will know for sure that our children's world will be far worse.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

RossA said:


> That's just the point: Each person DOES NOT have ability to make the decision as to whether they will be forced to live in desperate conditions. Our parents made the decision to have us, based upon what they thought conditions would be like in our lives. We had no choice in the matter. We're stuck here whether we like it or not.
> We do, however, have the ability to choose whether we will bring others into miserable conditions if the SHTF. Those children will not have the right to choose, the choice will be made for them.
> Our parents brought us here thinking that our world would be better for us than their world had been to them. If the SHTF, we will know for sure that our children's world will be far worse.


Ahh .. yes. _Desperate Conditions._

What I consider desperate conditions others might call a walk in the park - or - what I consider desperate conditions another might call Hell on Earth. Every generation for the last few generations has asked themselves that same question - _*What am I doing making a child - and bringing it up in this hell-hole???*_ - but - parents need to decide if they can raise that child up to be the best they can be and equip that child with all the knowledge and skills required to beat this planet and continue the existance of our species.

Parents gave birth to children while crossing North America in wagon trains.

Parents gave birth during the great depression.

Parents gave birth during the two WorldWars (even with Nukes being dropped)

Parents gave birth during 'Nam

Parents are still giving birth

Doesn't matter how bad it might get. Doesn't matter how good it might get. What matters is if you feel that you can do a good job as a parent to get your kid ready for this world. If you don't feel that you are good enough for the job - let someone else do it.


----------



## RossA (Oct 9, 2008)

Again, much truth to all of what you said. However, I think you have helped reinforce what I said about the bad times. In each of the difficult instances you named, parents were always confident that they would make a future which was better for their children than what they had experienced themselves. In our future, if things get as bad as some people believe that they might, there will be many people who will believe that the future will be much worse for their children, not better. Many people will make the conscious decision not to have children under those circumstances. That's my point.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

RossA said:


> Many people will make the conscious decision not to have children under those circumstances. That's my point.


... and you know what - that is the sad side of the situation. A child does not know that they are in poverty if every child around them plays in the same mud-hole as they do. The child thinks its normal.

The parents cringe at the thought of a child making mud-pies now - I loved making them when I was a child.

My own daughter freaks out when my grandson is playing in the back yard because "he might hurt himself" yet she doesn't get off her butt to play with him at his level. I will get into the mud, dirt, grass and play cars or trucks. I will hold his hand running through the sprinkler over and over again "squeeling" with delight right along with him. I will pick him up when he falls off his bike, ask him what he learned and then put him back on that bike and run beside him till he is too tired to keep peddling.

To me - that is what being a parent / grandparent is all about. Making life fun for the child - on their level.


----------



## RossA (Oct 9, 2008)

Once again, we agree on many things. However:

QUOTE:To me - that is what being a parent / grandparent is all about. Making life fun for the child - on their level.QUOTE

It's hard to have fun with a child who is hungry, sick, cold, and scared because the world around him is deteriorating rapidly, with little hope of change anytime soon. 
A child dying of a common illness because of a lack of simple medical care, or crippled from polio for lack of a simple vaccine can't play very well on any level.
I think that you and I simply have different views of what a post-SHTF world may look like. I fear that it may look very bad, indeed.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

To say our society has reached an elevated degree of living standard and if that standard ever falls, we should cutoff our reproduction is an argument that could have been considered thousands of times in the history of man, and in many places currently today. 

In the post flu, pre-polio vaccine, inter depression days, some chose the bridge jump and others to raise a family. Reading Depression Era "survival" stories and talking to my own parents, they actually relished the memories and those simple days. 

I heard vasectomies were on the multi rise during the current financial climate. 

I love life, love the challenge of fending for myself and making life better and look forward to passing my skills on to my children and grandchildren. 

My wife is reading "INSIDE THE REVOLUTION" and was totally freaked about terror nukes. I explained our location, preparation and the historical prespective. She now wants to know more of what is in my head, and is not so worried as concerned. 

Crap happens and life gets better. In one way or another. I have no regrets and look forward to a rosy future, even if the rose is the haze on the horizon.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

SurvivalNut said:


> Crap happens and life gets better. In one way or another. I have no regrets and look forward to a rosy future, even if the rose is the haze on the horizon.


Totally agree with you there ... I think that you hit the nail on the head. We have all been through some tough-times - and some good times - and some really horrible times (looking deep into history).

I love this quote:



Matrix - Reloaded said:


> Morpheus: Believe me when I say we have a difficult time ahead of us. But if we are to be prepared for it, we must first shed our fear of it. I stand here, before you now, truthfully unafraid. Why? Because I believe something you do not? No, I stand here without fear because I remember. I remember that I am here not because of the path that lies before me but because of the path that lies behind me. I remember that for 100 years we have fought these machines. I remember that for 100 years they have sent their armies to destroy us, and after a century of war I remember that which matters most... *We are still here!* Today, let us send a message to that army. Tonight, let us shake this cave. Tonight, let us tremble these halls of earth, steel, and stone, let us be heard from red core to black sky. Tonight, let us make them remember, THIS IS ZION AND WE ARE NOT AFRAID!


----------



## pills (Feb 16, 2009)

I sat with a family that had some awesome medical care for their newborn and she still died. Great hospital. Great doctors. Child died.

Naekid is hitting the nail on the head. Life has to go on the best we can. It is "always worse" in some way than it used to be. I wasn't planned by my parents but by golly I never felt anything but love.

We were poor but so was everyone else. Didn't know I was poor until i was a freshman in highschool. The child welfare dept should have taken me away from my parents because I didn't have name brand clothing. I didnt have a lot when I was growing up but I had the love and support of my parents.

Would that have kept me alive? Nope. But sometimes we as parents dont get that choice.

Should everyone stop having children because of the fear that something bad might happen to them?

What should we do with the ones we already have? Shall we take the path that some choose?



> Probably the most infamous case of this kind is that of Andrea Yates, the Texas housewife who drown her five children on June 20, 2001. Yates told investigators that her children "could never be saved", so she had no choice but to kill them
> Read more: Why Mothers Kill Their Children: Famous Cases of Mothers Who Murder | Suite101.com


God forbid. We do the best we can with what we got and go on.


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

I've read through the posts and I agree that there have been many good and bad points made. It still comes down to Free Will and people doing what they believe in and accepting their responsibilities.

Just because someone (2nd party) disagrees with the 1st party's premise, doesn't make the 2nd party anymore right or wrong than the 1st party's position is either way. 

As for myself, I know basic child birthing and would assist any young mother. Now is the time to consider the need for that particular skill and what it's value would be if TSHTF! I would probably charge a live hen for that service!!!


----------



## Naiad (Jun 14, 2009)

Magus said:


> *Probably offensive as hell,but you need to think about this stuff NOW!*
> 
> if you can't deliver that baby or there's a complication,your partner will probably die!good job Rambo,you just killed your best friend!


If any of you are worried about that, you'd do well to take my recommendation made here:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f26/expecting-trying-baby-then-you-must-read-1425/

Take it from someone who knows.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 14, 2009)

P.S. not trying to hi-jack the thread, the above is just a different thread that I posted to help you avert one such disaster as illustrated above.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 14, 2009)

RossA said:


> there will be many people who will believe that the future will be much worse for their children, not better. Many people will make the conscious decision not to have children under those circumstances.


And there are just as many who will decide to have children exactly because of those circumstances, because they want strong, capable progeny who are worth their salt. There are some who will even envy their children being brought up in such times, because they aren't being put through a cushy, fluffy-bunny illusion, and they will grow up being able to fend for themselves - learning from - and with - their parents.


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, my husband got the snipperoo so I don't have to worry about him  Also, remember the good ole' rhythm method? Yes it works, yes its easy, yes most healthy women can do it. I unfortunately have to take birth control pills for homone-therapy reasons now, but when I'm not on the pill I can track my cycles practically by the hour. Every woman should know enough about their own bodies to chart their fertility, and I'm really dang tired of doctors keeping them in the dark about this stuff......but that's a rant for another day!


----------

